# Lehm kaufen



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,

eine kleine Frage. Ich benötige Lehm, für meine Seerosen. Wo treibt man so etwas auf, wenn man keinen Lehm im Garten hat, oder aber sehr tief buddeln muss?

Ich brauche ja auch keine Unmengen, und mit dem Spaten irgendwo budeln will ich auch nicht.

Danke im voraus 

Udo


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Feb. 2019)

Ich habe mir bei Ebay 25kg Lehmpulver gekauft.
Bei Hornbach eine Tuppe Kies, auch gekauft.

Im trockenen Zustand 1:3 gemischt und in die Gefäße gefüllt.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei Ebay 25kg Lehmpulver gekauft.
> Bei Hornbach eine Tuppe Kies, auch gekauft.
> 
> Im trockenen Zustand 1:3 gemischt und in die Gefäße gefüllt.


1 Teil Lehm - 3 Teile Kies? welche Körnung sollte der Kies haben?

LG

Udo


----------



## center (27. Feb. 2019)

Bei mir in der Nähe gibts ein Seerosenhändler, der verkauft auch seine eigen zusammengerührte Erde. (also Erde vom Profi )
Vielleicht ist bei dir auch einer in der Nähe.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Feb. 2019)

Genau, Lehm : Kies. Du kannst auch 1 : 2 probieren.
Ich habe in meine Pflanzkörbe etwas Leinen reingelegt, sonst spült das gleich aus.

Obenrum sind die Körbe mit grobem Dachrinnengewebe abgedeckt. Meine Fische graben sonst alles aus.

Kies ist der Feine, heißt glaube ich 0-2  mm.


----------



## Turbochris (27. Feb. 2019)

Habe 600cbm bei Augsburg zu verschenken, Du musst ihn nur abholen...
Ist teicherprobt...


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Habe 600cbm bei Augsburg zu verschenken, Du musst ihn nur abholen...
> Ist teicherprobt...


Danke für das Angebot. Aber morgen geht in Köln Karneval los. Das schaffe ich dann nicht mal kurz nach Augsburg.

Kölle Alaaf


----------



## troll20 (27. Feb. 2019)

Einfach mal nach der nächsten Sandgrube suchen. Da fällt Lehm als Abfall an und wird bei uns teilweise verschenkt wenn man es nicht übertreibt.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Feb. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Einfach mal nach der nächsten Sandgrube suchen.


und am besten die Steine heraus lassen ... . 
Als Alternative kannst Du auch ganz normale Muttererde nehmen, und diese mit einer dünnen Sschicht Spielsand (oder auch Lehm) abdecken. Das empfiehlt auch Werner (aka Nymphaion) für seine Seerosen, ist also nicht nur meine bescheidene Erfahrung. Schon nach ein paar Monaten (bei warmem Wasser) ist der Mutterboden weitgehend abgebaut, und übrig bleibt "Lehm". Es ist umstritten, ob Mutterboden ausschließlich gut für einen Teich ist - ich habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Mutterboden sollte man schon zum richtigen Zeitpunkt und als für Teichpflanzen nutzbares Substrat einbringen (also nicht sinnlos auf den Boden geschüttet - Unterwasserpflanzen können damit weniger was anfangen, und keine Pflanzen gar nichts, aber Algen und Cyanos sehr wohl; und nicht vor dem ~Juni einbringen, wenn die Pflanzen noch nicht auf Wachstum geschaltet haben - das dauert im Teich ein wenig länger, als auf dem Beet).


----------

